# Friday April 22nd have money need boat



## buckeye builder (Mar 28, 2016)

I lived in Houston and fished from Galveston to POC for three plus years and miss it more than you could know. Business has me in the area and I have taken vacation to wet a line. Headed out on a charter the 23rd but need someone/someplace to fish inshore on Friday. Willing to pay for expenses all fuel bait used. Please let me know if anyone has a spot.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Playmaker (Jul 24, 2015)

I know u said inshore, but if your interested... We are letting a few anglers fish with our team this weekend. Probably leaving Thursday/Friday morning and coming back Sunday... April 22-24 for a swordfishing/trolling trip on our 50' Viking 
Splitting trip cost $700-$750 per angler... Pm me for more info if interested... Tight lines


----------

